# Brother abusive, father and mother not getting along



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

thank you for the advice and comments


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

Counceling for all of you that is my comment. If it is abusive you and your mother and siblings should not be in that home until your father gets counceling and has overcome his anger issues. Same with the 15 year old brother who seems to be following your dad. Sounds like there has been more abuse there that you aren't mentioning. It doesn't matter who did what at this point it just seems to be very toxic for all of you. You guys need to seek some help to get the family back on track. No one should stay in a marriage because of the children in an abusive relationship. Your mom has to stand on her own two feet and keep her children safe. If your 15 year old brother is hitting his 3 year old sister then that is a big, big problem. She is only 3. He needs help with anger too and counceling. Good luck--


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

happilymarried67 said:


> Counceling for all of you that is my comment. If it is abusive you and your mother and siblings should not be in that home until your father gets counceling and has overcome his anger issues. Same with the 15 year old brother who seems to be following your dad. Sounds like there has been more abuse there that you aren't mentioning. It doesn't matter who did what at this point it just seems to be very toxic for all of you. You guys need to seek some help to get the family back on track. No one should stay in a marriage because of the children in an abusive relationship. Your mom has to stand on her own two feet and keep her children safe. If your 15 year old brother is hitting his 3 year old sister then that is a big, big problem. She is only 3. He needs help with anger too and counceling. Good luck--


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait a minute. A fifteen year old boy “hits” a three year old. You need to involve the police before she is seriously hurt. This is not normal behavior and he is on a road to further abuse of others. You need to try and protect and help them both. Call the police.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with all above. What are you doing? Are you still in high school, going to college, working? I hope through all of this chaos at home, you have been able to put a plan together for yourself and your own life. One bit of advise from a mom's point of view is to really figure out what you want for yourself and your life. Part of you may want to get away from their home (I know I did at your age) but make sure any choices you make are good for you long-term. While you are at home, I would keep my distance from the yelling, etc. and if your parents are yelling, calmly say, "will you keep it down or go in another room...it upsets the little ones when you scream like that"...sometimes parents need a wake-up call and don't realize how they are affecting everyone else around them.


----------

